# H λειτουργία του φόρουμ > Εδώ δοκιμάστε διάφορες λειτουργίες >  Δοκιμή βίντεο

## Παναγιωτης 18

http://imgur.com/gallery/WcdkNI5Στάλθηκε από το K6000 Pro μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Παναγιωτης 18

1η μέρα https://imgur.com/gallery/WcdkNI5

----------

